# What's your favorite Whitetail Round?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine favorite for Deer has always been 30:06, but I believe I like the 38RCM better. It's one more bad dude.I am very impressed with the lack of recoil that I expected, and I think energy at impact is better than the smaller 30cal. I am going to shoot one this year and I kinda hope that I find a new favorite. 

What is your favorite Deer Round?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

My favorite is also .30-06, I've got a Remington 700 anda BAR in '06. The 700 is my favorite, because that is what I've shot the most.

I've also got a .308, .25-06, and .30-30 that work just as good. They all kill deer the same, it just boils down to which gun I'mmost comfortable shooting.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I like my .270 130gr corelokt, .308 150gr corelokt, and 300wsm 165gr nosler partition or nosler solid base.300 is a little much for whitetail but it's fun to drop them in their tracks.Rem700ADL Leupold vari III 3x9x50, Tikka Meopta 3x10x42, Tikka Meopta 3x12x56


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've killed deer with a .308, but my favorite round is my .270. I like the lack of trajectory drop at longer distances. Although, I can't remember a time that I had to actually think about how much a bulet would drop. All my shots end up being pretty near.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ruger M77 7mm Mag with Federal Premium 160gr Nosler Partitions. Kicks like a Georgia mule, but I don't have to track 'em.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Misn 1 (10/26/2008)*Ruger M77 7mm Mag with Federal Premium 160gr Nosler Partitions. Kicks like a Georgia mule, but I don't have to track 'em.


*You beat me to it. I read "Ruger M77 7mm Mag" and the first thing I thought of is how bad the recoil is with mine, but as I continued to read, yours must be much like or the same as mine. I have never been kicked by a Georgia Mule, but my rifle that is a sister to yours is really bad. *


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

.177.........not me somebody was foolin' around when I wasn't lookin'.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (10/26/2008)*.177


Original Rem 17 or the new Fireball? I like them both, but I do feel the Fireball is more forgiving due to the balistics. Which one do you shoot?


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

.270 150gr bullet


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

.270 ballistic tip. Flat, smooth and deadly!


----------



## ironwkr (Oct 2, 2007)

.25-06!


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

.308 got the remington model 7 in stainless and synthetic with a 3-9X50 Leupold VX-II. that sucker is light and easy to manuever in a small shooting house.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (10/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (10/26/2008)*.177
> ...




He's got to be talking about the airgun projectile; the family of 17 centerfires has a bullet diameter of .172.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

270 for me too. Its all I've ever shot. Moderate recoil, and as flat shooting as a 300 without the kick. I used to shoot the Winchester ballistic tips but I started having penetration problems with them so I swapped over to a Hornady 130 grain SST.








Mine is a Model 70 Classic Stainless with a free floated Hogue O.M. stock with pillar bedding. It'll knock a gnat off a dog's ass at 200 yards. (If the shooter is up to par)

I also have a 870 with a 21" fully rifled slug barrel that I like to carry to my short range spots. You really got to lean into it because it gets meat on both ends!!! :blownaway


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like federal 12 guagerifled slugs thru a smooth bore shot gun....being from Ohio we can only hunt with shotgun,muzzleloader,or handgun.....this year I think I'm going to try my 480 ruger pistolthat shoots good enough for deer hunting....It would be nice if our state would legalize the round (straight wall casing) 357 or larger no matter what you shoot it out of!!!!....I would rather be in the woods with someone with a rifle or carbine than a hand gun...I'm only considering using that hand gun because it does shoot so well....can't wait to get a scope on it!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I love to shoot a .270. There are some that will say that a .270 is too small a round, but I love it.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Mine is my Ruger M77 in .338 Win Mag. And my SWAMP gun is my Ruger No.1 in 45/70. I really dont like blood trailing deer.LOL


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *punisher338 (10/27/2008)*Mine is my Ruger M77 in .338 Win Mag. And my SWAMP gun is my Ruger No.1 in 45/70. I really dont like blood trailing deer.LOL


*I See. It would take a really bad shot to not stop any whitetail in this part of the country with either of those. Have you ever split one into two pieces? (JK)*


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ironman,

You need to consider my rig........Here in Alabama I can legally shoot anything that is centerfire but due to development around our Farm I felt it was the safe and proper thing to do, to go to a slug gun. I have an 870 Remington with a fully rifled barrel and a cantelever scope mountand a Leupold 3x9 Vari X III. I started out shooting Remington copper-solids which the factory claimed 3" groups at 100 yards and a range ofup to 150 yardsand Icould consistantly get about 4.5" (from a bench rest)and 150 was really stretching it. But I could consistently put five rounds in a 9" paper plate (sitting position)from 100 yards.

I have recently gone to the Hornady SST's the factory claimsSUB 2" groups at 100 yards and a range of 200 yards. I can get about 3" from a bench rest and can consistantly get 5 rounds in a 6" paper plate (sitting position)from 100 yards. I don't know about the 200 yard range I have not shot it enough but Hornady's ballistic chart say if you zero at 150 you are only 2.4" high at 50, 2.7" high at 100, Zeroed at 150 and 6.7" low at 200. You should check this setup out it is great.

https://www.hornady.com/shop/?ps_session=b901bed7f6df09a650d6f8bff233c85e&page=shop%2Fbrowse&category_id=d27c0a040bea71ad74e3d35d6bc0ec9e

My favorite rounds have always been .243 Win and 7x57mmm but I think I am going to 7mm-08 for "off the farm".


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

XL, There was just an article in one ofmy hunting mags ( I forget which one) that compared the safety of shotguns shooting slugs to centerfire rifles. The same study is quoted in this link. Makes an interesting read:

http://skinnymoose.com/moosedroppings/2008/01/25/rifle-vs-shotgun-which-is-safer/

I shoot a 30-06 BAR, with 168 grain ballistic tips for deer, also have a .308 and .280 Rem. This year I'm trying to get my first with a bow.

Ed


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

30-06 Remington Core-Lokt180 gr.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I have always shot a 30-06 with a 165Gr. ballistic tip. Whitetails don't go very far when I shoot them however I bought my son a 7MM-08 last year and that is a perfect gun for whitetails. It has little recoil and is real fun to shoot. It is a straight shooting neat gun. It seems to do tthe job fine.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *PensacolaEd (10/27/2008)*XL, There was just an article in one ofmy hunting mags ( I forget which one) that compared the safety of shotguns shooting slugs to centerfire rifles. The same study is quoted in this link. Makes an interesting read:http://skinnymoose.com/moosedroppings/2008/01/25/rifle-vs-shotgun-which-is-safer/Ed


Ed,

I thinkthat they fail to recognize a couple of things.......many of the sobot type slugs shoot a "bullet" that is essentially a rifle slug and it performs just as well or better(in the case of a Rem copper solid)with regard to "breaking up" as opposed to ricocheting. The other is a range of one mile can enable you limit your exposure to developed areas....the occasional 2, 3 or even 5 mile "richochet" or errant shot of a high powered rifleputs greaterlimits your ability to recognize the danger zone beyong the target.

Shotguns are much safer..........

P.S. The Remingtom copper solids are made by taking a solid copper slug ~45 cal and 500-600gr and drilling it out to be a hollow point and then sectioning the nose into quarters with a band saw. Those thing break apart like mad as soon as the touch anything.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

.300 RUM............I love it. I've ALWAYS been a .30 cal guy and when this came out I couldn't wait. Mine is a mod. 700 stainless with a Hogue rubber stock to help absorb the recoil. Shooting at the range all day you're gonna feel it, but you'll also feel my .06 after a couple of boxes. i shot an 8pt in Bluewater 2yrs ago that looked like someone shoved him to one side when the bullet struck and he went about 20yds. It's BADASS, thats fo' sho. I may have to put in a little overtime to buy some cartridges though.......high as giraffe pu....well you know.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

IRONMAN.............I had one and loved the cartridge but hated the gun. I just couldn't come to like the super redhawk configuration. They all look like the barrel doesn't match up with the rest of the gun. I believe PUMA ARMS makes a lever gun that handles that round. I could put 4 out of 6 in a feed bag @ near a hundred yds freehand. That's not grouped, just holes all over the bag.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Hornady light magnum .243 100gr.boattail soft point!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (10/27/2008)*Hornady light magnum .243 100gr.boattail soft point!


*****,

These are what I use in my .243..............


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

#1 257 weatheby mag, 2.5-10X56 schmitd & bender, top

#2 7mm08 kimber, 2.5-10X50 ziess, middle

#3 7mm08 sako, 1.2-6X42 schmitd & bender, bottom

i like ballistic tips don't ever remember not having a complete pass thru.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

30/06 150 grain Federal premium. I've never had onerun more than75 yards but I choose my shotscarefully.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I see the terms "complete pass through" quite a bit. Ideally you want a round that will penetrate to the opposite side of your target and stop next to the skin on the opposite side. If you can get that you've got the perfect shot. Pass throughs are great for blood trailing but a lot of energy is lost out of the exit wound. Again "ideally" you want all the energy to stay within your target. Unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world and dead is dead, right?. I just plug a hole in them and hope they run downhill..........towards the truck.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Collard (10/27/2008)*I see the terms "complete pass through" quite a bit. Ideally you want a round that will penetrate to the opposite side of your target and stop next to the skin on the opposite side. If you can get that you've got the perfect shot. Pass throughs are great for blood trailing but a lot of energy is lost out of the exit wound. Again "ideally" you want all the energy to stay within your target. Unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world and dead is dead, right?. I just plug a hole in them and hope they run downhill..........towards the truck.


I agree with you but I think if it had just enough energy to poke that other hole and fall to the ground on the other side then it would be a perfect round. All energy would be expensed inside the deer and 2 holes to bleed out of.

You made a great point. Not many people think about that.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have hunted whitetail with everything from .7mm to .22 Hornet and I can kill with all of them. Hypothetically I would say that I once knew a guy who knew a guy who knew a guy that was quite good with a .22 hornet at night, (not me though, that would be illegal). But my fave is .270.


----------



## One Shot (Dec 19, 2007)

My favorite round is the .280 with a .150 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *xl883lo (10/27/2008)*Ironman,
> 
> You need to consider my rig........Here in Alabama I can legally shoot anything that is centerfire but due to development around our Farm I felt it was the safe and proper thing to do, to go to a slug gun. I have an 870 Remington with a fully rifled barrel and a cantelever scope mountand a Leupold 3x9 Vari X III. I started out shooting Remington copper-solids which the factory claimed 3" groups at 100 yards and a range ofup to 150 yardsand Icould consistantly get about 4.5" (from a bench rest)and 150 was really stretching it. But I could consistently put five rounds in a 9" paper plate (sitting position)from 100 yards.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried any of the Lightfields. I shoot them and can cut the same hole at 75 yards. All of the deer I have shot with them look as though they were hit by a truck when the round impacts them. A full bore 546 grain chunk of lead is a bad MOFO!!!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/26/2008)*




DUDE HOW MANY FREAKING BULLETS DO YOU NEED!!! oke:letsdrink


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Grassflatsfisher (10/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (10/27/2008)*I see the terms "complete pass through" quite a bit. Ideally you want a round that will penetrate to the opposite side of your target and stop next to the skin on the opposite side. If you can get that you've got the perfect shot. Pass throughs are great for blood trailing but a lot of energy is lost out of the exit wound. Again "ideally" you want all the energy to stay within your target. Unfortunately we don't live in an ideal world and dead is dead, right?. I just plug a hole in them and hope they run downhill..........towards the truck.
> ...


IMHO the lower energy and mass of a round that wouldn't penetrate completely through unless it had an extreme mushroom would be less effective than a pass through. Its not just the objects struck by the projectile that do the real damage. In fact in most cases it's the collateral damage caused by the shock wave as the super sonic projectile passes through a mostly liquid media (muscle and tissue) that does the real damage. To illustrate the point, I shoot deer in the neck and 100% of the time they drop in their tracks. If you run a rod through the path the round takes through the neck, it seldom hits the spine which would be a high shot. It usually just passes through muscle. The shock wave that close to the spine simply overloads the central nervous system and kills the deer instantly.

I prefer a .270 to answer the question.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (10/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Grassflatsfisher (10/27/2008)*
> ...


I think the point is that the bullet does not have less energy or mass but that any bullet completely exposes all the energy it has within the animal. Take your deer shot in the neck story. Your version the Bullet goes in creates a shock wave that shuts down the nervous system. Our version the bullet goes in, expands, and creates such a shock wave it not only shuts the nervous system down but it breaks the bone, hermorages the spine, and uses it's entire about of energy within the deer to the point that it barely pokes the other side. No wasted energy going out through the woods. It's all theory.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Run (10/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/26/2008)*
> ...


You never know what you might run into. So I go prepared!!! All total with the rounds in the gun I have 17 with me. Enough to get me out of a sticky situation if the need arises.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Grassflatsfisher (10/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *David Ridenour (10/27/2008)*
> ...


No disagreement here. Yourposition is basic physics not theory and makes perfect sense.My pointnot clearly made was with modern high velocity ammunition, most rounds don't or can't expand enough to expend all of their energy inside the target thus they pass through. I was saying that in order for that to occur more than likely the round would be under powered or the size of a golfball. Certainly the more energy expended in the target the better.Expansion and the ability to break bones and pass through vital organs is obviously important and most effective. Happy hunting!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/27/2008)*Have you ever tried any of the Lightfields. I shoot them and can cut the same hole at 75 yards. All of the deer I have shot with them look as though they were hit by a truck when the round impacts them. A full bore 546 grain chunk of lead is a bad MOFO!!!


Yeah, they are very similar in designto the Remington Buckhammers. Neither of those pattern as well in my gun as the jacketed rounds like the Copper Solids and the SSTs. They do well to about 75 yards but really drop off at 100+. I want to try some of the Remington Ballistic tips and see how they do.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Pass through in all cirlcles is considered a bad thing. Even reaching the other side. Penetration is important as is massive shock. Consider this: shooting a coyote with a 168 grainBarnes "X"30-06 bullet moving 2,700 FPS sounds like it would destroy the creature. Not so in as much as the sectional density of said bullet would not allow it to expand properly...if at all. So now you have a gutshot coyote with a .308 caliber sized hole in him running for the hills. The same bullet shot at a mule deer would not pass through and would penetrate deep into the vital organs (or anywhere else) causing massive trauma to the animal and, when done correctly, kills the animal humanely. Neck shots are great but most data shows that using a reliably expanding bullet is the key to making neck shots work. I prefer the .243 with a 90 grain ballistic tip if I'm going for the neck. The same bullet has enough sectional density and energy on taget to deliver an effective killing blow to the vitals of southern white tails. Likely I would opt for a 25-05 or higher for large white tail and mulies. 

There are no wrong answers here, even in Florida the 223 is bad medicine to a white tail. I prefer to use a large round as there is no replacement for displacement when it comes down to humanely killing an animal. Use enough gun, don't overdo it and practice at the range to hit the boiler room.

BTW, I use a .308. I got a Thompson Center Icon last season and I'm really impressed with the workmanship in the rifle. Almost as good as my Sakos!


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

> *One Shot (10/27/2008)*My favorite round is the .280 with a .150 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip.


I shoot the same thing in a Remington Mountian Rifle. What a sweet round!!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot a .270(130 Winchester Ballistic Tip) 7mm08(140 Winchester Ballistic Tip) and a .300 WinMag(180 Winchester Ballistic Tip).


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

i have to go with my old trusty marlin 336, 30/30 150 gr soft points, leupold 2x7. killed multiple deer/ hogs, one shot, not far to track if any. the scope just helps out for low light conditions.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Run (10/27/2008)*
> ...




i am with fury, you never now what you will run in to. you never know when coyotes are gonna come up on ya!! also if they are on your gun like that it is less of a chance of you forgetting your ammo at home. sucks when you get up to your club to go hunting and oops you forgot your ammo.


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

Cartridge 30-06  (Velocity) (Energy)

BULLET MFG. WT. TYPE MUZZ. 100 YDS. 200 YDS. 300 YDS. 400 YDS. MUZZ. 100 YDS. 200 YDS. 300 YDS. 

(H) 165 SST-LM 3015 2816 2626 2443 2269 3633 3170 2755 2385 

(Trajectory)

400 YDS. 100 YDS. 300 YDS. 400 YDS. 

2057 +1.5 -6.7 -19.3



CARTRIDGE 338 WM (Velocity) (Energy)	

BULLET MFG. WT. TYPE MUZZ. 100 YDS. 200 YDS. 300 YDS. 400 YDS. MUZZ. 100 YDS. 200 YDS. 300 YDS 

(F) 180 PP 3120 2860 2380 2160 1950 3265 2730 2265



(Trajectory)

400 YDS. 100 YDS. 300 YDS. 400 YDS.

1860 +1.4 -6.5 -19.1



30-06 with the Hornaday Light Magnum load, don't believe me look for your self.



www.shootingtimes.com/ballistics/ballistic-tables/ - 46k

OR



Ballistics For Dummies

The basics that every shooter should know about the bullet's flight from muzzle to target.

By Jon R. Sundra



It doesn't take a master's degree in math or physics to understand a rifle bullet's trajectory. The illustration above is exaggerated to show how the bullet, which is always falling away from the Line of Departure, intersects the Line of Sight at two distances, the second of which is the range at which the rifle is zeroed.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *xl883lo (10/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/27/2008)*Have you ever tried any of the Lightfields. I shoot them and can cut the same hole at 75 yards. All of the deer I have shot with them look as though they were hit by a truck when the round impacts them. A full bore 546 grain chunk of lead is a bad MOFO!!!
> ...


If your having to shoot that far all the time I can understand why you need those tighter groups. I never carry mine any where I am gonna have a shot over a 100 yards anyway and I love to see that big chunk of lead body slam them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I shot a .30TC this past weekend, and loved it. Great round to shoot comfortably. 

I was impressed with it while sighting in, but just as impressed in the woods.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Carbon Express Maxima 350 with 100gr Rage or 100gr G5 Striker fired out of Mathews DXT with Spot Hogg sights.


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

300 Ultra mag, Who's got time to track-em??? I perfer the Zero track policy.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The Hornady LeveRevolution 160 gr. 30-30 bullet does the trick for me everytime! It effectively extends my Marlin 30-30 shots outto over 200 yards with ease and no where do I hunt where I'll have a shot more than 200 yards. 

Now just because I like guns my next purchase is going to be the Marlin XL7 in .270 so who knows, I may like that one better!


----------



## deerslayer30 (Nov 6, 2008)

I love my remington .243 free floating barrel. It shoots so smooth and kills a deer just as well as a .270 or 30-06. Unless you are planning on shooting at long distances. Then I like a .270 better.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ruger M-77 30-06


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

.300 win. mag. for the bigger bucks up north; .270 for smaller deer in florida and south alabama.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Browning BAR in 30-06, shooting Winchester Silver ballistic Tip 168 Grain. 

Ed


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

.300 WSM for me. You guys are fueling my desire for a slug gun.


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

i shoot a 270 bar .130 silver tip ,i love it do not have any prombles with.it


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Any weapon ain't shat without matched ammo.



----------



My birthday present from my wife when I was 25 y/o and we couldn't afford it. 11-87 Remington autoloader fully rifled and cantilevered barrel Simmons 1.5x7 optics (Great quick FOV for a snap shot at 1.5 in the thick stuff) 



12 Ga Remington sabot copper. Complete opposite of the last xl883lo Rem Sabot slam...



Assume knock down power and wound channel. Great expansion and *DURABLE* sabot. I've killed a mess of deer with these rounds. They are extremely accurate - each square in the target below is 1".



Most whitetail hunting is in Ohio - shotgun only.



165 yrds right on - quite a drop but you can compensate and had good expansion.



55 yrds strait on shot, the deer was about 15 degrees off center to the shot. Hit square in the brisket expanded and ripped through the aorta and down between both lungs, thru-n-thru liver diaphragm, stomach, intestines, (note much power was expended at this point it *HELD TOGETHER* and continued into the mid ham and exited the ham stopping between the meat and skin of the back leg. The entire slug was there - no shattering or loss of mass - most energy was dissipated in the first 18" by the ungodly(but really cool) mess in the cavity. 



The setup---------------------------------------------------------------------100 yd groups of five (yea I pulled one on the second group :blush




























Stressless


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been shooting a .270 for 30 years, but I just picked up my brand new Tikka T3 Lite stainless steel in 7MM-08 this afternoon. I plan to be shooting the Federal Premium Nosler 140 grain bullet. 

I'm getting older, and the recoil on the 7mm-08 is about the same as a .243

The T3 lite will shoot a 3/8" group out of the box, and it is owned and manufactured by Sako in their factory in Finland.

It is an excellent bang for the buck.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Stressless (12/4/2008)*12 Ga Remington sabot copper. Complete opposite of the last xl883lo Rem Sabot slam...


Huh????????Read my first post post a little more carefully.....Hornady SST's and Rem Copper solids are what I shoot and think they are great. What I cant get real good patterns out of are the Lightfields or the Rem Buckhammers which are the lead sabots with the truncated cone heads......I'd like to try the new Remington Ballistic tip but they are $5 apiece


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

For me the favorite has to be the .270 WSM Got a little more kick then the straight .270 but It is all I used when I had my lease in West Texas, where a Close shot is 300 yds. I've shot my 7mm for the longest but It is just a little to much unless your abliterating hog's or your shooting a distance with a prayer.


----------

